# where can i get redbull and rockstar vinyls online?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Write the company and tell them that you want to rock their logos on the slopes because you dig their brand and you've been a fan for a long time. They will probably send you a sticker or two


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

As much as we would all like to believe that, they actually won't... all red bull apparel is Team only... so the only way you're getting your hands on some vinyls is the sweet internet... I just ordered some off ebay for my Red Bull helmet I'm doing cost me 4 bucks per sheet not bad! Still waiting for them to come in... good luck bud I'll send an update when they arrive.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Puggy

I would be interested in seeing them once they are on. There are a lot of stickers/vinyls that do not sit well when put on a helmet. Too much curvature.

CM


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Cavman said:


> Puggy
> 
> I would be interested in seeing them once they are on. There are a lot of stickers/vinyls that do not sit well when put on a helmet. Too much curvature.
> 
> CM


that's why you put a slit in it and slightly overlap them. usually comes out looking fine.


----------



## treymchattie (Aug 6, 2008)

cases of rockstar come with the sticker on my board, know anybody that works at a grocery store? not sure if thats what you are looking for


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Ya I plan on setting the middle first then working to the left and right slitting as the vinyl goes over the curve, Got a whole can of glossy clear coat I'm gunna use liberally.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

you're gonna put 2 competing energy drink company's stickers on your shit?


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ can't we all just get along :cheeky4:


----------



## lukewalker27 (Nov 17, 2010)

i was planing on doing one or the other


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll never understand why people sticker up their boards with brand names at all.

Athletes and racers do it because they have to in order for these companies to give them money.

Not much reason for the rest of us to do it.... other than demonstrating that you're a fan of all those products or that you're a big time poser.


thugit said:


> you're gonna put 2 competing energy drink company's stickers on your shit?


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Well I am making the helmet because I thought they looked pretty sick... I'm obviously not sponsored by Red Bull... I are poser? I don't like to think so, I just dropped $2000.00 to fly out to Whistler and shred for a week out there over New Years... not very poserish IMHO... mind you though if the helmet looks like shit I will be buying that new white bern I've had my eye on.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> I'll never understand why people sticker up their boards with brand names at all.
> 
> Athletes and racers do it because they have to in order for these companies to give them money.
> 
> Not much reason for the rest of us to do it.... other than demonstrating that you're a fan of all those products or that you're a big time poser.


Ditto. 

Hell, I don't even like wearing a tshirt that says the company name. I just bought your shirt and you also want me to advertise for you?


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Smitty said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Hell, I don't even like wearing a tshirt that says the company name. I just bought your shirt and you also want me to advertise for you?


yea its not like you dont see red bull enough. The only thing I have seen without red bull on it is the red bull racing teams plane, and I was suprised.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Puggy said:


> I are poser? I don't like to think so, I just dropped $2000.00 to fly out to Whistler and shred for a week out there over New Years... not very poserish IMHO...


So? Everybody does a week at Whistler and drops $2000+ Telling us that you are going to Whistler for a week and how that magically makes you not a poseur is imho kinda lame. 

By the sounds of it you're just some dude who drops in 3-5 days a season at Blue but RREAALLLLYYYY wants to be a legit snowboarder and will *PAY RED BULL TO ADVERTISE FOR THEM* just to prove it.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

bakesale said:


> So? Everybody does a week at Whistler and drops $2000+ Telling us that you are going to Whistler for a week and how that magically makes you not a poseur is imho kinda lame.
> 
> By the sounds of it you're just some dude who drops in 3-5 days a season at Blue but RREAALLLLYYYY wants to be a legit snowboarder and will *PAY RED BULL TO ADVERTISE FOR THEM* just to prove it.


and you are roid raging


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

MistahTaki said:


> and you are roid raging


nope, just amazed at how dumb people are and how far they will go to seek approval of their peers. (not suggesting that I don't seek peer approval, because we all do)


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm actually trying to figure out what I want to put on my board this year. But no energy drinks or Brand names.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

i got redbull and bluebull sticker  pm me


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Puggy said:


> I will be buying that new white bern I've had my eye on.


I have 1 sticker on my helmet. Its actually a red bern sticker, but I removed the R. Now people look at me funny and have this strange look on their face. Oh yea, and one that says fire in the hole. Thats what my friends and I call our big winter trip we do every year.

The other stickers are black grip tape that covers the air holes.


----------

